# How do i make him eat vegetables?



## foizashik (Oct 4, 2015)

My budgie Aqua won't eat vegetables. He won't even touch it, should i take his regular food away and give him vegetable instead? Is he going to eat it when he's hungry?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Never take away your budgie's regular food when you are introducing him to a new food. 
Budgie's can starve to death if they don't have the food source they recognize.

It can take several weeks and sometimes months for budgies to decide to try a new food.

Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally.

Look at the stickies in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum for lots of good tips on how to introduce new foods to your budgies. 
Diet and Nutrition - Talk Budgies Forums

The first vegetable my guys tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt). 
Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
My guys adore fresh basil, cilantro and chickweed.
They also like zucchini and red pepper.

Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

Egg Food- Our Aviary Recipe Step By Step - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/256489-sprouting-seeds-your-budgies.html

Using ACV in your budgie's water works as a natural probiotic which promotes good digestive health.

http://talkbudgies.com/holistic-natural-remedies-[articles]/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

With a healthy diet, you should not need any vitamins or supplements other than Vitamin D3 which is used for birds who get limited direct sunlight.

Here is an article about Full Spectrum Lighting:
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-articles/9015-full-spectrum-lighting.html

This link gives you an idea for a small full spectrum light:

Clamp Lamp and Incandescent Spot Lights at Drs. Foster and Smith: Portable lighting for pet birds

You may choose to use a supplement like Soluvite D in addition to a full spectrum light:

Lady Gouldian Finch .com - Soluvite D

Using ACV in your budgies' drinking water serves as a natural pro-biotic and enhances their digestive health.

http://talkbudgies.com/holistic-natural-remedies-[articles]/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

*


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

The only veggies mine has been interested in are carrots, green pepper and red pepper. I cut them up into very tiny pieces which makes it easy for her to eat. She spends most of the day outside her cage so I place the veggies on a clean placemat in an area that she likes to hang out. Its pretty much trial and error....mine has had no interest in any kind of fruit.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Deborah has given you excellent advice and links to read through. Try offering the veg a different way, my guys love basil, thyme, parsley, carrot yams, fresh grass with seed heads. broccoli. don't give up .


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Patience is the key, and presentation can make all the difference too. Lot's of good info Deborah has provided, and the thrill of seeing them eat veggies will be well worth your effort's not to mention the positive health impact on your bird...


----------

